# Sandbox Spiel Definition



## Eftilon (18. Februar 2012)

Sorry Leute, 

warum heisst es immer das GTA4 ein Sandbox spiel ist und wie definiert man dies ?. Welche spiele sind noch Sandbox spiele ?

Lasst mich nicht dumm sterben 

lg


eftilon


----------



## PC GAMER (18. Februar 2012)

Sandbox Spiele sind fast wie Open world spiele. Ich kann dir es auch nicht genau sagen. Und wenn ich was sage ist es falsch . 
Just cause 2. SIM City 4. RCT ......


Du wirst mit Wissen sterben


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2012)

Laut Wikipedia sind Sandbox-Spiele mit Open-World-Spielen gleichzusetzen:
Open-World-Spiel (siehe unter "Alternative Bezeichnungen")


----------



## michelthemaster (18. Februar 2012)

Mount and Blade (Warband, Fire and Sword, Original) sind REINE Sandboxspiele. Wenn du dieses Genre magst, und dazu auch noch Rollenspiele, wirst du Mount and Blade lieben  Ich empfehle Floris Modpack Expanded dazu, Mods werten das Spiel ungemein auf (für Warband).

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Eftilon (18. Februar 2012)

Danke,

jetzt habe ich es dnke ich mal kapiert 

Mount & Blade werde ich mal genauer anschauen scheint interessant zu sein,


lg


eftilon


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Februar 2012)

die TES - Reihe auch nicht vergessen


----------



## Eftilon (19. Februar 2012)

Die TES reihe habe ich natürlich da 


lg


eftilon


----------

